# MC auf PC aufnehmen geht nicht!



## 0-Checker (30. April 2005)

Hi,

ich habe das Problem,dass ich von meiner Stereoanlage auf den PC nicht aufnehmen kann. Möchte eine alte MC auf dem PC aufnehmen. Hab bereits den Line Out der Stereoanlage überprüft, da kommt was raus und das Kabel funktioniert auch. Hab das ganze an ne Onboard Soundkarte an Line In angeschlossen und im Lautstärke-Menü von WinXP auf Aufnahme und Line in gestellt. Kann es sein, dass der Line In irgendwo gesperrt oder deaktiviert ist, oder was kann ich noch vergessen haben? 
Falls ihr noch Daten zur Soundkarte oder etwas anderem braucht, postet es einfach.

Vielen Dank,

Poti


----------



## chmee (30. April 2005)

Erste Möglichkeit :
Zum Hören musst Du auch im Wiedergabe-Mixer den Line-In aufdrehen/anschalten.
Vorsicht: bei Aufnahme nicht den WaveOut als AUfnahme wählen, sonst haste jetzt ne
Feedback-Schleife, und das tut weh 

Zweite Möglichkeit :
Im Aufnahme-Programm wirst Du Dein Signal hören/sehen, wenn Du Record oder Monitor drückst..

mfg chmee


----------



## 0-Checker (1. Mai 2005)

wie meinst du das mit dem wiedergabe mixer? ich schalte ja auf aufnahme! oder? und da ist line in gewählt. höre kein signal hab nur ne gerade linie d.h. kein signal

Poti


----------



## Rollo (2. Mai 2005)

Wenn du über den Line-out deiner Stereoanlage gehst und dann in den Line-in deiner Soundkarte dürfte es keine Probleme geben. 
Wie beschrieben du gehst in den stani WinXP Mixer, aktivierst Line-in in der Aufnahme Rubrik des Mixers, schaust ob die Lautstärke eingestellt ist (sonst wirst du nichts hören) und dann kanns los gehen mit der MC-Aufnahme.


----------



## chmee (2. Mai 2005)

Mit der ersten Art ( Line-In im Wiedergabe-Mixer ) hörst Du das Eingangssignal ohne eine
Recording-Software gestartet zu haben. --> Du hörst das Line-In Signal NICHT, wenn Du nur
die Aufnahme-Einstellungen gemacht hast, Erst wenn Du irgendwo Record drückst, zB in einer
Aufnahme-Software.

Wie ich Dich recht verstehe, nimmt aber Dein Aufnahme-Programm auch nichts auf, sondern
hinterlässt nur gähnende Stille, vielleicht im AufnahmeProggi noch die Einstellungen überprüfen.

mfg chmee


----------

